# log in the Selway!!



## reuben (Mar 27, 2011)

Just got off the river yesterday 5/24 and our trip experenced a log in the middle of Laddel rapid we were able to go down the river right run. Please use caution.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Any news on this?


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

I just got off the phone with Nancy at the West Fork ranger station and she reported that it was still there and had been moving somewhat, but that there was a channel around it. 

Our group launches Sunday, so I'd love to hear any first hand knowledge of what to expect both with the log in Ladle and anything else out of the ordinary. As if anything is ordinary on the Selway...


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I have a buddy who just came off too. He had a lengthy surf in one of the holes in the middle. He made his buddy go out on the log with a rope to pull them out if I am understanding what he told me. He said it was exciting but nothing life threatening as such. If i get a better report and some pics from them I will post up.


----------



## Idaho Jeff (Jun 8, 2015)

We took out on the 4th. The log was still in the middle of Ladle running parallel with the flow. I took my cat down the right side but the kayakers who did the center run easily avoided the log. There was also a log on the left side of the entry to what I think was Galloping Gertie. Easy to avoid, if you know it’s there.


----------

